# anyone interested in trading for some Irish bog oak?



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi I would be interested in exchanging some Irish bog oak for some unusual hardwood that I wouldn't have access to. Not a huge amount just some small pieces for handles or pen blanks or inlay etc... if anyone is interested let me know cheers! I will post a few pics of some of my bog oak projects.


----------



## yesway (Dec 3, 2013)

*bog oak still available?*

Hi dublinjohn,

I am in California, and I am trying to get some small sticks of Irish Bog Oak to make a couple of picture frames. A dear friend is a noted American poet, and has a picture of herself and Seamus Heaney taken last May in Rome. I want to frame 2 copies of it. One for her, and one for her to give Marie Heaney.

I have some pieces of native California lumber - Acacia, Oak, Madrone - that I would love to exchange for enough material to make two 8" x 10" frames. I have an Irish mate who will be coming to Dublin for Xmas, and another friend who lives in Wicklow. They are both professional woodworkers who are qualified to assess the bog wood. 

If we can agree to a trade I can have my friend bring the California wood with him. It is all very dry. I would love to get the bog oak this way. Far more poetic than buying it.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd love to swap some wood. I'd need pieces 1.5"sq. by 13"+ long, preferably 18" long. I got lots of burls & figured woods. 

Here's some spalted curly maple & maple burls I have stabilized: 



Here's some maple burl I will be picking up in a few weeks. Cut it over the summer & stuck it in the kiln. It's dry & stable.


Tamarisk:


I seriously have far too much stuff like this to post in pictures. If you're interested in something, let's work out a trade. I'd love to have some bog oak.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh, and i'm mostly interested in that dark stuff that looks almost black. Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Boxwood? Do you know the Janka number on your wood?


----------

